# "sleeves" in the water pump.



## badams_iyns (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello all!
Forgive me, all the other cars I worked on were like what, 1/43 scale I found a 75’ 455 at a junk yard. Pretty much a block and heads. The local machine shop did their job, now it’s my turn. Today I’m installing the timing chain cover and water pump. I found a Pontiac service manual that says nothing about the o ring seal going over the crank and inside the timing cover, and a “I know…” Haynes manual that says the lip must be facing the inside of the hole. 

What do they consider a lip?! I’m thinking that If I’m facing the front of the engine and if the timing cover were on, I’d have the metal flange on the outside of the timing cover so that I can SEE the metal flange. 

Next when installing the water pump. The package came with what I’ll call a “plate” that goes between the timing cover and the pump. The plate has 3 holes. One 2 ¼” in the middle and 2 smaller towards the outside at 1”. The 2 outer seem to seal “sleeves” going to the block. 
Am I scaring anyone yet? So it looks to me like there 

are now 2 chambers for the coolant. One between the timing chain cover and the plate, the other between the plate and the pump. My research indicates that the plate MUST be there, and given the sleeves which have a rubber “grommet” inside forming a good seal with the plate, it’s hard to argue with that logic. But there’s a lot of bolts on that bad boy and I’m really reluctant to install it that way without some support.
Thoughts, experience… Laughs?


----------



## seamus2154 (Feb 17, 2008)

It's been a while since i had mine apart but that sounds right. The two sleeves fit into the timing cover w/ rubber out. Then if i remember you have the water pump that gets the 1st gasket to the flange ,the cover w/ the holes, then another gasket. Let it set up alittle then bolt it to the timing cover. I use permatex on the gaskets let it set then assemble. Don't over torque while it's still wet or all the permatex will squeeze out. I assemble ,put in the bol\ts and wait about an hour to torque it up. Good luck Jim


----------

